# لقاء فى الجحيم



## KERO KINGOOO (13 يناير 2006)

ما إسمك؟
   لا يهم إسمي, فأنا وكل الذين هنا لا يتكلمون مع بعضهم, الكل مشغول في آلامه.

أين كنت تعيش؟ وفي أي زمن؟
كنت أعيش وأنا على الأرض في مصر, ولدت في 1970 وتركت العالم في عام .2001

ماذا كانت ديانتك على الأرض؟
   كنت مسيحي…… 

مسيحي….!!إذن ما الذي أتى بك إلى هنا؟؟
   كنت مسيحيا بالإسم فقط, فأنا كنت بعيدا جدا عن المسيح……

لكني أريد أن أفهم…كيف أتيت إلى هنا, رغم أنك مسيحي…؟
   أنا كنت أحيا في وسط عائلة قريبة جدا من المسيح, فكان أهلي يواظبون على  حضور القداسات, وقراءة الكتاب المقدس, والصلاة. أما أنا فلم أكن مثلهم أبدا, فقد كنت منشغلا بأمور العالم الكثيرة. كنت أمارس أسوأ الخطايا في مراهقتي, وازداد الحال بي سوءا عندما دخلت فترة الشباب…. كنت أتلذذ بالخطية.

ما هي الخطايا التي مارستها؟
   كانت حالتي مزرية, فقد بدأت التدخين وأنا في المدرسة, حتى وصلت إلى إدمان المخدرات في الثانوية. لم أكبت الشهوة النجسة داخلي, وكنت أشبعها كلما ثارت علي , وعندما دخلت الجامعة إنحدر بي الحال أكثر, وبدأت إدمان الخمور…..كنا أنا وأصدقائي نتبارى في هذه الأمور الشريرة, ظنا منا أنها رجولة وفخر. كنـت أكذب, وأشتم ,وأحلف , وأنافق هذا وذاك, ولا أحب أحدا, بل كنت دائما أفكر في نفسي فقط لا الغير. 

كيف كنت على هذا الحال وأنت تعيش في وسط عائلة قريبة من الكنيسة؟ألم يفعلوا شيئا؟
   في البداية لم يشعرأهلي بما أفعل لأني كنت كالأحمق أمارس هذه الأمور من ورائهم حتى لا يروني, ونسيت أن المسيح يراني. مع مرور الوقت, تكشفت الحقيقة لهم, فحزنوا جدا علي. حاولوا كلهم, خاصة والدي, أن يرجعوني لأحضان يسوع, لكني كنت أسد أذني ولا أسمعهم, بل بالعكس كنت أستهزأ بهم, وأتعجب منهم في نفسي وأقول " لماذا لا يتمتعون بالعالم كما أتمتع أنا؟ لماذا يعيشون في هذا الحرمان؟".
    لكن الغريب أنهم رغم هذه الحياة الصعبة (في نظري) , كانوا في سلام وطمأنينة رغم أي ظروف صعبة تمر بهم , فأتذكر مثلا عندما مرضت أمي مرضا  صعبا, كانت تشكر الله وتباركه!!!!….. أما أنا كنت في صراع دائم على عكسهم تماما, كنت أحيا في جوع حاولت إشباعه بالخطية, فأشبع…. لكن بمجرد أن أنتهي من فعل الخطية, أشعر بضيق وحزن, فسرعان ما أنساه بممارسة خطية أخرى جديدة...... كنت في دوامة لم أحاول الخروج منها. 
   كثيرا ما نصحني كاهن كنيستنا, والخدام, ولكني كنت لا أستجيب….كان أصدقائي في الكلية ينصحوني ويصلون من أجلي, أما أنا فكنت أتهمهم بأنهم يتدخلون في حياتي الشخصية…… "كنت أسمعهم بالودن دي وكل الكلام أطلعه من الودن التانية, كنت بخدهم على أد عقلهم" …..كثيرا ما نخسني الروح القدس, لكني كنت أكتم صوته داخلي وأتجاهله, كنت عنيدا جدا…

هل كنت تذهب للكنيسة؟
   كنت أذهب للكنيسة في الأعياد فقط …. لمقابلة أصدقائي في حوش الكنيسة. لم أحاول الوقوف للصلاة داخل الكنيسة أبدا, وإن دخلت, كنت أمل سريعا, وأحاول الخروج بأقصى سرعة,  لأن فلانة ستنتظرني خارجا الساعة كذا في حوش الكنيسة مع بقية أصدقائي لكي نسهر معا…

ماذا كان يمثل لك المسيح في حياتك؟
   لم أحاول أن اعرفه أبدا…كنت أرى صوره مصلوبا, وأسمع من الكاهن أن المسيح صلب لأجل خطاياي, ويستطيع أن يخلص كل من أراد أن يخلص…. لكني لم أكن أؤمن بهذا الكلام….. كيف أترك الخطايا المحببة لقلبي وأعيش في حرمان وحزن؟ أهذا ما يريده المسيح؟ 
أتذكر أن المسيح حاول معي كثيرا حتى يرجعني إليه…. بمشكلة كبيرة,بالضيق, بالحزن, بالكلام... حتى  وفاة أحد أصدقائي المقربين بسبب جرعة زائدة من المخدرات لم يجعلني أتوب. لم أحاول اللجوء إلى المسيح حتى يعطيني سلام, بل كنت ألجأ للخطية حتى "أنسى".

كيف أنتهت حياتك؟
   كنت مع صديقي راجعا بالسيارة إلى المنزل بعد أن سهرت معهم, وليلتها شربت كثيرا….. ,وأثناء رجوعي أصبت إصابة مميتة في حادث على الطريق, فنقلت إلى المستشفى أنا وصديقي الذي مات فور وصوله المستشفى.


أتت عائلتي إلي في المستشفى, وفهمت أن إصابتي بالغة….. كانوا يبكون حزنا علي …حاولوا معي حتى أتوب وأرجع للمسيح, لكن يالحماقتي, فلم أسمع لهم وأنا على فراش الموت, بل إستمريت في عصياني وشري بكل جهل. أتى الكاهن, والأصدقاء والخدام لكي يشجعوني على التوبة....تناولت من جسد المسيح, لكني كنت داخلي غير مقتنع بأن هذا هو جسد المسيح ودمه..... لم أكن مستحقا للمسيح.  
أتت اللحظة الرهيبة, وشعرت بأني أموت, وحينئذ إنفتحت عيناي, ورأيت الشياطين حولي فرحة سعيدة, ترقص وتتهلل… أما من بعيد, فرأيت ملائكة واقفة تبكي حزنا….. بعدها قيدتني الشياطين وأخذوني, وانتلقت حتى وصلت إلى مكان لا أستطيع وصفه, وهناك رأيته………..

……..المسيح؟
   كان واقفا في حزن, عندما رأيته سقطت على وجهي… ظننت أن المسيح سيأتي ويقيمني كما كان يقيم البائس والحزين, لكنه لم يأتي….ثم دار هذا الحوار الذي لن أنساه….



المسيح: من أنت؟
أنا: ألا تعرفني؟ أنا فلان إبن فلان……
المسيح: أنا أعرف والدك لأنه يتبعني, أما أنت فكنت بعيدا عني…..
أنا: أنا كنت مسيحي…
المسيح: إن كنت مسيحي, لماذا لم تتبعني؟ لماذا كنت تتبع الشيطان ولم تستجب لرسائلي الكثيرة التي أرسلتها لك من خلال عائلتك وأبونا فلان والخدام وأصدقائك المقربين؟ 
أنا: يايسوع المسيح, أرجوك إرحمني, لا تتركني مع هذه الشياطين.....إنها مخيفة جدا!!!
المسيح: هذه أول مرة تطلب فيها الرحمة, ولكنك نسيت أني عادل وأجازي كل واحد كحسب أعماله. لقد مر زمان الرحمة, والآن هو وقت الدينونة العادلة.
أنا: أرجوك يايسوع المسيح, سامحني, أنا أحمق ضعيف لم أفهم وأدرك محبتك, تلذذت بالخطية وعشت فيها,ونسيتك, لكني يارب ندمان الآن على كل ما فعلت, فأرجوك سامحني واغفر لي….
المسيح: ليتك قلت هذة الكلمات من ساعة فاتت وأنت على الإرض, ولكن للأسف……
أنا: يايسوع إرحمني…..

بكيت وصرخت "يا يسوع إرحمني", لكني لم أسمع رد منه هذه المرة, ووجدت نور المسيح يخفت, فرفعت رأسي ونظرت, فوجدته بعيدا عني, ظللت أركض ورائه, لكني كنت أبتعد عنه بدلا من أن أقترب إليه….. ثم أخذتني الشاطين وأنا في هذه الحالة المزية…. وأتت بي إلى هذا المكان الذي أنا فيه الآن….

هممت بالذهاب, لكن أوقفني هذا الإنسان, وقال " أريد أن أقول لك شيئا…هي نصيحة من هذا الذي لم يسمع النصيحة"
   أنا وكل الذين في هذا المكان نريد شيئا واحدا….أن نرجع إلى الأرض ولو لدقائق لكي نقدم توبة للمسيح… لكن هذا شيئا لن يحدث أبدا.
أتعرف بماذا أشعر وأنا هنا؟ حزن وكآبة وندم شديد لا يقل, بل يزيد مع الوقت…. وللأسف لا أستطيع أن"أنساه" بإحدى الخطايا كما كنت أفعل. 
كثيرا تحزن على الأرض وتلجأ للمسيح فيعطيه سلام, أما هنا فمهما صرخت من الضيق والحزن فلا تجد سلام, بل يزداد حزنك….نحن لا نتكلم مع بعضنا البعض هنا, فلا توجد هذه الرغبة داخلنا, تماما كما تصاب أنت بالإكتئاب ولا تريد أن تتكلم مع أحد…. لكن على الأرض هذا الإكتئاب يمكن أن يزول, أما هنا فهو دائم.
    أريد أن أقول لك شيئا: إندم وإبكي على خطاياك على الأرض لكي تتوب, حتى لا تبكي عليها هنا للأبد بلا فائدة….
أتعرف, في الجحيم لا يوجد فقط من هم خطاة مثلي, بل يوجد كثيرون غير مؤمنون كانوا يعيشون حياة صالحة لكنهم لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح….لكن أنا عقابي أشد منهم لأنهم لم يكن لهم فرص كثيرة للتوبة مثلي….. وهناك آخرون عقابهم أشد مني, كانوا يحيون حياة إيمانية ظاهرية لكنهم كانوا مملوئين شرا داخلهم, منهم أناس يحيون في العالم, وخدام, وحتى كهنة ورهبان!!!!!

أيعقل هذا!! خدام ورهبان
   نعم, وإن أردت أن تقابل أحدهم, ستجده هناك…. وأشار إلى مكان مظلم جدا ومخيف, فقررت أن أذهب هناك وأتحدث مع أحدهم …………..
للحديث بقية……….


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2006)

*موضوع رائع جدا يا كيرو بجد

بس فظيع جدا الخطية وشرها توصل الانسان الى الجحيم الابدى 

ربنا يدينا النعمة فى حياتنا ويغفر لنا ذنوبنا

الرب يباركك اخى كيرو*


----------



## blackguitar (14 يناير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا كيرو
ميرسى يا باشا على امواضيع الرهيبه دى*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*الموضوع خطير يا كيرو 

انا كنت رايح اجيبه بس انتا سبقتني 

قولي بقي تقدر تجيب الجزء التاني *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 يناير 2006)

لا بصراحة مقدرش انزل الجزء التانى 
نزلة انت 
شكرا مينا وبلاك وجومانة


----------



## مسلمة حسب الطلب (16 يناير 2006)

الله الحين فوقنا يشوف كل البشر في جميع انحاء العالم
يعني مابيحتاج انه يسألك بيحاسبك على خطاياك 
مع ان كل المسيح بالنار الامن رحم الله منهم اومن شفع لهم الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
انا اتمنى ان كل المسيح يقعدون لنهاية الزمان ويشوفون اهوال يوم القيامه ويتندمون على حياتهم
مع انه مابفيدهم الندم بعد فوات الاوان ما بيفدهم لو اسلمو اتمنى انكم تاخذون كتاب اهوال يوم القيامه وبتشوفون عيسى شنو بيسوي بالمسيح الدجااااااال واتمنى من كل قلبي انه يهدي جميع المسيحيييين او مسيحي من النتدى ويشوف شنو عظمة الاسلام
والله ماراح تفيدكم حياتكم الدنيا فاانيه لكن الاخره باااقيه وكل البشر رح يتحاسبون مسلمين مسيحيين يهوديين بوذيين
انا ماانكر اني مسلمه يعني رح ادخل الجنه لا رح اخذ حقي من العذاب لاني ارتكب ذنوب بسطه مثلي مثل كل البشر


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


----------



## blackguitar (16 يناير 2006)

*انتى باى اساس تحكمى مين يدخل الجنه ومين يدخل النار
وبا اساس تقوليلنا هنندم ............ ربنا فالنهايه هو اللى بيحكم
ولا هتكفرى وتدينى انتى البشر
لو عاوزة تكفرى وتحددى مين يدخل الجنه ومين يدخل النار 
يبقى انتى لامسلمه ولا حتى يشرف المسيحيه انك تكونى منها
وباى اساس تدخلى اساسا
احنا مجبناش سيرة الاسلام فحاجه
انتى انسانه متعصبه تعصب غبى واعمى
انتى فاكرة ربنا ايه
زيكوا ماشى بنظام لا تجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ على 
لا....ربنا بيفكر وهو ابو الحكمه مش معدوم العقل  زيكوا
وبعد اسلام ايه اللى نشوف عظمته
الدين اللى بشهاده كل الديانات انه دين ارهاب
مفيش دين اتقال عليه الكلمه دى قبل كده
فوقوا لنفسكوا وبطلوا عمى
*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (16 يناير 2006)

اختى :مسلمة تحت الطلب
هل انتى مؤمنة انك سوف تذهبين الى الجنة ...ولماذا ؟.
لماذا تمشين وراء هرطقات الاسلام 
و بعدين انا مجبتش سيرة الاسلام يا متعصبة ....


----------



## answer me muslims (16 يناير 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا وربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى كيرو


> الله الحين فوقنا يشوف كل البشر في جميع انحاء العالم
> يعني مابيحتاج انه يسألك بيحاسبك على خطاياك
> مع ان كل المسيح بالنار الامن رحم الله منهم اومن شفع لهم الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> انا اتمنى ان كل المسيح يقعدون لنهاية الزمان ويشوفون اهوال يوم القيامه ويتندمون على حياتهم
> ...


طيب وله نستنى ما تيجى نعرف فى وقتنا الحالى ونتناقس ونشوف هل الاسلام بالفعل عظيم ام لا؟
هل الاسلام هو الدين  الذى يوصل الى جنه الله القدوس ام جنه الشهوات وحور العين والغلمان المخلدون والاشياء التى تقال حتى تقتلو فى الناس بحجه القتال فى سبيل الله و الدعوة  والكلام الذى يضحك عليكم به رئساء الجمعات الارهبيه الاسلاميه حتى تستمتعو بناعيم الجنه وعجبى
لو حضرتك تحبي يكون بنا نقاش مفتوج  فى ذالك الامر انا تحت امرك


----------



## ma7aba (17 يناير 2006)

الموضوع رائع جداً ومخيف بصراحة انا خفت وحسيت قديش نحنا بعاد عن المسيح رغم كلشي عم نساويه عندنا اخطاء بس نحن بيضل عندنا امل وفرح وخاصة أنو نور المسيح عم ينور طريقنا رغم أنو في كثير اشواك في هذا الطريق بس بقدرتوا عنم نقدر نتخطاها 
اخطائنا كثيرة رغم انو مو حاسين نحنا فيها واللي حاسين فيه بنسميه كذبة بيضة مو أكثر رغم انو ربنا منعنا من الكذب نهائي 
بطلب من ربنا يسوع انو يساعدنا ومايتخلى عنا ويضل يحبنا 
ربي يسوع شكراً ألك على كلشي صار وعم يصير معي بهل الدنيا ورح يصير معي مستقبلاً


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخى answer me muslims 
وعلى فكرة انت اللى استاذى
وشكرا اخى محبة


----------

